# The oxygen part is interesting



## Hien (Aug 20, 2007)

Check the oxygen dicussion out.
This maybe the answer for why we have more root problem (then leaves' problem) when the temperature is hot.

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...ULE&start=20&ndsp=20&svnum=10&um=1&hl=en&sa=N


----------

